# .338 Winchester Magnum and cast bullets



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

Does anyone have experience using cast bullets and reduced loads in a .338 WM? I am using 250 grain cast gas check bullets over 16 grains of Unique based on the Lyman Cast Bullet manual. Will there be problems with barrel leading? I am thinking that the velocity will be about 1,300 fps or so.

Any thoughts and experience will be helpful.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

use a filler to keep the powder close to the primer. It will make your cast loads more reliable and consistant.


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

I heard dacron wads used as a filler but I'm not sure how much. I also heard of "Cream of Wheat" used as a filler but I am not too excited about that material in my rifle.


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

Use just as much as it takes to keep the powder in place, no more. Charge a case, add filler, seat a bullet and shake the cartridge. If you hear the powder sloshing around, it was not enough, add a little more the next round. Ect. until you hear no powder movement.

Cream of wheat is a bad idea, IMHO. I do not shoot cast bullets anymore except in pistol, but when I did (30 years ago) I used Dacron pillow stuffing as a filler.

If you are concerned about leading, use Lee Liquid Alox cast bullet lube and tumble lube the whole bullet, not just fill the lube grooves. Use it after you have sized-lubed your bullets in the standard fashion. Follow Lee's instructions and it will cut down on leading by 99% over just filling the grease grooves alone.


----------

